# EuraMobil Filter Changing in an 810 A class,



## Citysafe

Just returned from a good trip to Brugge and i have an engine light come up - given symptoms I suspect diesel filter. So - I looked up that you need to remove the airfilter housing to get to the fuel filter behind, 2 issues - the airfilter that you need to remove has a paper cylinder that is so big I cant get it out without damaging it - which I have now done (damaged it) - the airfilter housing is also really difficult as the nuts inside that are usually captive are not? 

am I being thick - it cant be this hard to change a filter!!


----------



## Mrplodd

The problem is that an A class is built around the base vehicle mechanicals without ANY thought being given to routine maintenance because it's not the converter who will need to do any (maintenance) That's why it's often a lot more expensive to have any work done on an A class.

I had a Fiat based Hymer a few years ago now, it was a b***rd to work on anything under the bonnet because it didn't have a bonnet!!! Just what can best be described as a small hatch on the front of the vehicle. I had to change the battery on a campsite in Belgium, much use of the more dodgy side of the English language (worryingly most of the near campers seemed to understand perfectly what I was cursing) alongside a hefty case of "No more skin on my knuckles" 

Andy


----------



## Citysafe

I did a battery change on an A class - it reminded of my first child being born.


----------



## eurajohn

You don't say what year your 810 is?


I had a 2001 which was 244 based and do seem to recall the problems you mention, especially the non captive, captive fasteners!


The Eura is nowhere near as bad as Hymer, Burstner A class vans, indeed some worse than others.


My current van a Pilote 733 on a Mercedes base has wonderful access probably as good as the original Sprinter.


Don't despair the odd down side with the van is outweighed by the good bits.


.


----------



## Citysafe

Its a 2007 810.....I managed to get the diesel filter out from behind the air filter canister but now have the task of getting the new air and fuel filter back in.....


----------



## HarleyDave

Re-assembly will be the reverse procedure of Dis-assembly... :wink2:

And no - I haven't had to do this job on mine

Cheers

Dave


----------



## eurajohn

Citysafe said:


> Its a 2007 810.....I managed to get the diesel filter out from behind the air filter canister but now have the task of getting the new air and fuel filter back in.....


2007 should be an X250 then, is it?
Do you have the correct tools to change the filter element?

If not and you improvise, you are likely to suffer the dreaded diesel leak!
Which unlike the gassing myth is real and will cause you a real problem should you cause it.

.


----------



## Citysafe

I dont know about this - I also dont know if X250 is a reference to the filter or the engine type - con you tell me more? The filter is a simple cartridge cylinder and not anything that looks complicated? It has push fit hoses and a screw in holder for the reservoir.


----------



## Sprinta

the X250 is a Fiat code 

the X250 Fiat unit needs a special tool for the fuel filter - Blueprint part no. ADK85502 or Draper 38601 - not cheap but then it is correct and not a 'workaround'


----------



## eurajohn

Citysafe said:


> I dont know about this - I also dont know if X250 is a reference to the filter or the engine type - con you tell me more? The filter is a simple cartridge cylinder and not anything that looks complicated? It has push fit hoses and a screw in holder for the reservoir.


Your van is Fiat based?

If you look at your V5 check the VIN code, it should be something like ZFA244 or ZFA250. Fiat ceased production of the 244 base vehicle in 2006.

Your description of the filter confuses me slightly, from memory the 224 style filter is a replaceable cartridge type element that is sandwiched between a top and bottom carrier assembly and the X250 one is a complete plastic assembly with push in plastic fuel hoses that has a removable top (using the aforementioned tool) which houses a replaceable pleated element.

.


----------



## Citysafe

Thanks for all this advice - I now have the job done and thought i might leave an update should it help anyone else.

My 2007 Van did have a Vin starting 244 and the fuel filter doesnt appear to need a special tool as in my case I was able to stop any fuel leak by tightening by hand. Actually the initial leak appeared to help bleed it. 

I didnt take out the air filter housing as I saw it was on rubber mounts ( and I still dont know how you would without dropping the engine) by removing the screen wash upper support arm near the filler point a 10mm bolt you can pull the air filter housing forward and push the large air filter cartridge inside and over the housing internal tube - its really tight - as it is hard to clear the ally cross brace that supports the wiper motor BUT when complete it is appropriate to have a little cheer and some celebratory expletives to show your engineering prowess.


----------



## eurajohn

So your van is a 244 derivative, although registered in 2007! not unusual for motorhomes to be registered some time after being actually built.


I'm still at a loss to understand your comments ref the filter fitted to your van, from memory the 244 type filter has a 13mm headed bolt passing up from the bottom cup of the housing, which needs to be removed for access and then tightened to re-assemble.


The X250 is totally different as in picture attached (not a very good one unfortunately)
.


----------



## Sprinta

according to my info there was a choice of 2 filter types for 244 vehicles at 2007ish, either the earlier screw on self contained unit with drain, or the unit requiring dismantling to fit an element. The X250 had only the later type


----------



## Citysafe

The photo looks like the item I have in mine. I managed to tighten it by hand which I assume provided a compression fit onto the large O ring which I reused as one didnt come with the filter. I guess I was lucky but the ridges appear to be design for hand tightening - maybe I will take it for a run and confirm my luck.


----------



## eurajohn

Citysafe said:


> The photo looks like the item I have in mine. I managed to tighten it by hand which I assume provided a compression fit onto the large O ring which I reused as one didnt come with the filter. I guess I was lucky but the ridges appear to be design for hand tightening - maybe I will take it for a run and confirm my luck.


You learn something every day, the newest 244 I had was a 2005 made version, definitely the older style fitted to that.

For your info, if the mounting bracket is the same as an X250 then once the pipes and electrical connections are disconnected the filter unit lifts off of the mount bracket, makes it very easy to service.

Hopefully you won't suffer the dreaded leak.

.


----------

